# J. Gresham Machen on evangelism and theological questions



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 16, 2021)

Our Saviour sat one day by the well. He talked with a sinful woman, and laid His finger upon the sore spot in her life. “Thou hast had five husbands,” He said; “and he whom thou now hast is not thy husband.” The woman then apparently sought to evade the consideration of the sin in her own life by asking a theological question regarding the right place in which to worship God. What did Jesus do with her theological question? Did He brush it aside after the manner of modern religious workers? Did He say to the woman: “You are evading the real question; do not trouble yourself about theological matters, but let us return to the consideration of the sin in your life.”

Not at all. He answered that theological question with the utmost fulness as though the salvation of the woman’s soul depended on her obtaining the right answer. In reply to that sinful woman, and to what modern religious workers would have regarded as an evasive question, Jesus engaged in some of the profoundest theological teaching in the whole New Testament. A right view of God, according to Jesus, is not something that comes merely after salvation, but it is something important for salvation.

For the reference, see J. Gresham Machen on evangelism and theological questions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

